# David Dickson on women in the church



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 21, 2020)

_Vers. 34._ Let your Women keep silence in the Churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience: as also saith the Law.

_Precept_ 5. Whereby he forbids that Women should speak in the Church, _i. e._ teach publicly, or propound questions, because subjection is appointed in the Word of God, for the Sex of Women, _Gen._ 3.16. requires.

_Vers. 35._ And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their Husbands at home: for it is a shame for Women to speak in the Church.

That he might prevent an Objection, he commands them to learn at home privately of their Husbands, or elsewhere, that which they would demand publicly, adding another reason of the Precept, because it is unseemly that a Woman should speak in the Church. ...

For the reference, see David Dickson on women in the church.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

